# Bald Eagle Sighting



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I will put this here since my friends hang on this forum.

Many of us have seen bald eagles before. Up until today, every one I had seen was around Lake Livingston or the watershed above it. They tend to like to eat fish.

Today one passed about 30 feet over my truck in a place I didn't expect it!
I was northbound on loop 610 in Houston just about to reach the top of the big bridge over the Houston ship channel as one was cruising above the ship headed in the direction of downtown. Maybe common, but it surprised me.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Congrats on the sighting of our National bird. Hope those make your area their home. Here on Conroe, we have a few mating pairs that stay year round. I see them regularly soaring over the cove (Weir Creek) in search of fish for dinner and always marvel at their prowess. The fish eagles (osprey) visit here during the winter and compete with them as they search for fish soaring above the waters.


----------



## HollyH451 (Jun 2, 2014)

Wow. I've heard there was a sighting of one near Baytown in Burnet Bay because of some habitat restoration project nearby. But 610? Very cool. I'm going to have to start looking around more.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Its always a thrill to see one


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I saw one last spring sitting beside a FM road in Polk county. It was picking on a dead possum. There were four or five buzzards standing about ten feet away waiting their turn.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

HollyH451 said:


> Wow. I've heard there was a sighting of one near Baytown in Burnet Bay because of some habitat restoration project nearby. But 610? Very cool. I'm going to have to start looking around more.


 i play golf alot at evergreen there is a pair that nest right across from the golf course we see them all the time. i almost killed one on # 15 trying to clear the water, blocked it bad to the right they were up in the top of the pine tree couldn't of missed him by more than 6" definitely would have ruined my day.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

They are a lot more common than some think. We have two or three every year visit our place to "collect" Tilapia from the ponds. Never fail to provide a thrill when seen.


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

I would have to agree I live in Splendora off of fostoria rd there's a bridge down by us and I got to see one sitting on the guard rail (about three weeks ago) while I was driving by within 15' or so. They are so majestic, what a maybe not so rare and awesome opportunity! It's hard to find words for those moments!!!


----------



## Dwight (Dec 15, 2007)

*Eagle in sour lake area*

I been seeing a pair in nome area for years. the other day i had been hearing them near a creek. while hunting a couple of days ago i heard a limb falling out of a tree. i looked up out the window and one of the eagles were carrying a limb as long as my leg towards the creek. they must have a nest in there. i'll check it out one of these days..


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

There are some on lake Houston also. I will see one on occasion in Crosby.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

Have seen them on my property in Cypress off Huffmeister/Cypress Rosehill eating fish and sometimes a tree duck. Also saw some on Lake Conroe near the stumps while fishing. USFW says there are quite a few nest sites (have to look it up but for some reason 18 comes to mind) in the Greater Houston and surrounding area.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

By the way, there is a cool free live Web Cam of a nesting pair of eagles in Georgia. It is the Berry College Eagle Cam in Georgia. We have watched them for several years. The pair have been fixing the nest lately.


----------



## stuckinfreeport (Sep 13, 2012)

There are several on the upper coast this year. Pretty cool to see that big bird in the sky.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Dwight, I saw one carrying a limb 8' long 4" diameter to its nest on pine island.
I think there is a nest on the north east side and one in the middle/south, the one i saw carrying the log took it to the middle/south from what I could tell.
It amazed me how big of a load an eagle could carry.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

They truly are some magnificent animals. Saw one on Lake Conroe South End with a fish, a few weeks ago.


----------



## Caribbean Pirate (Aug 4, 2005)

http://www.berry.edu/eaglecam/


----------



## Count Dragula (May 22, 2012)

*Soon to Lay any day to the hour*



Hookem-Guy81 said:


> By the way, there is a cool free live Web Cam of a nesting pair of eagles in Georgia. It is the Berry College Eagle Cam in Georgia. We have watched them for several years. The pair have been fixing the nest lately.


Yes Ive been watching them as well keeping the live feed active on PC. The pair have been very active past week feeding and fluffing the nest with fresh forage, from limbs, sticks and dead grasses. The hunts picked up as well as she's hopefully eating for at least a triple clutch (only 1 out of 2 made it last year). Very fun to observe the activity for my 2nd year. As I said she's ready to lay any time here soon, so keep tuned in. Merry Christmas every one and stay safe.


----------



## Jwarren (Jul 26, 2011)

Here in Cleveland, we had one in our front yard for a couple of days about two weeks ago. There were tons of folks stopping to take pictures.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

I saw two just south of Wallis today doing their aerial combat/mating/ or whatever eagles do. They were larger than the Cara Cara eagles I'm used to seeing here. I wouldn't have noticed them except they were making calls that sounded like someone was learning to blow a duck call.:rotfl:


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

We have been installing avian protection on our overhead high voltage lines for the past 5-6 years to protect the eagles in our area. There are quite a few in the Houston and surrounding areas..I-10 @ Normandy ( greens bayou) ,,,Cedar Bayou @ 1-10....Jacintoport ( beltway8 @ I-10)....Evergreen Rd (Baytown)....Lake Houston....they normally build nest with in a mile of water. The Houston ship channel water quality must be getting better if the eagles have moved that far up...


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

waterwolf said:


> The Houston ship channel water quality must be getting better if the eagles have moved that far up...


I used to work in a refinery just a few hundred yards from where I saw this eagle. A few years back several people got in trouble and some even fired for catching redfish out of the channel at night. So yes, water quality is getting better, and I think that is great!


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have seen one several times on the rayburn dam


----------

